# 09 Raleigh XXIX 29er build



## Firsttracksbmax (Mar 6, 2021)

Hey everyone! I’m new to this community and generally new to the scene and have a few questions on a bike I just acquired.

I just got an 09 Raleigh XXIX 29er SS. I was hoping to use this bike as an all around crusher, both gravel and touring and to be able to take it on some local single track and keep up with friends on half and full suspension bikes / not get my butt kicked. 

I’ve read that this bikes frame is not suspension corrected, however have also read the frame geometry didn’t change between the years or with the +G model. One report I read says that 80mm travel suspension would work, however 80 is very old school and really only found on eBay. Can’t find any solid info about anyone adding front suspension to this bike.

Would 100mm travel forks work? Should I just not even bother changing the suspension at all?

Also curious if anyone has set up the XXIX with gears and changed from Single speed. The +G is a 3x10 I believe, and I was thinking 2x10 might be real fun and better suited?

Any suggestions or input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

For your uses 3x 46t big chainring would be better. 32t center is the ring you'd use without needing to shift for offroad. A fork depends on your headtube. If it's straight 1-1/8" straight steerer is likely what you'll need. But check with Cane Creek. Sometimes you can get an external lower headset bearing to allow you to run a tapered fork. If you need straight look for an 80mm travel Manitou Tower Pro. Watch the service vids to access the shim stack. Use corks to avoid oil coming out as you remove the damper. Remove the 19mm platform shim. Put it back together and you'll have a fork with better small bump compliance/overall performance than about anything else. Pay attention to the forks axle. 15x110 is current. 15x100 before that. 135 quick release before that. Your wheel is likely 135. 100mm travel will work.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

there is a fork that can be found on eBay made by SR Suntour called the Epixon or Epicon. it is around 200$ and comes in 100mm or 120mm. it is a basic fork but actually works really well. it is an air fork with decent tuning. just a really good value fork for the money. bonus is they come in straight or tapered steerer so it would work either way.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

I broke three raleigh XXIX, I wish you luck sir!


----------

